# Right-Click and Scroll



## Veljo (Feb 22, 2002)

I love Apple, their computers, etc., but I really think that Apple need three mouse buttons instead of one. There's nothing like sitting in from of a PC, clicking with one button, right-clicking with another and scrolling through pages with a wheel.

OS X is the gaming OS? No way. Return to Castle Wolfenstein? It's released for OS X but is it as good as on PC? No way. Why not? This is where Apple is losing out big time. Because their mouse has no extra buttons: no alternate fire (Right-Click); no quick weapon select (Scroll Wheel).

APPLE: YOU NEED THESE!

Also, how do you turn Num Lock on on an Apple Computer? Press it on a Windows computer it turns on. Press it on an Apple Computer nothing happens.


PLEASE ADDRESS THESE AND YOU'LL BE ON TOP IN NO TIME!


----------



## AlanBDahl (Feb 23, 2002)

OSX supports multiple-button mice and there are plenty of decent ones out there so why not buy one? For me the one button mouse works fine so I see little reason to change it. On the other hand I wouldn't mind if Apple designed a nice optional multi-button mouse, it's just not a priority for me.


----------



## MDLarson (Feb 24, 2002)

I agree with Alan, but I also think it would help Apple to just bite the bullet and make a 2 button mouse with scroll wheel standard.  It would be such a waste to buy Apple's "Pro" mouse and then just go out and buy another one.  I know a guy whose Apple optical mouse just sits in his drawer.

Yes, one button is "simpler" and easier than a two button mouse, but honestly, how hard would it be for Apple, the ease-of-use king, to make a nice little tutorial on the desktop for first time computer buyers?  In the long run, I know I'd be happier with more functionality.

Sadly, Apple sometimes has a hard time determining form over function, and I think the puck mouse was a classic example of this.  Apple's latest mouse is better, but still sucks when compared to a $30 2 button / wheel / optical mouse from Logitech (Apple's mouse costs $59 - twice as much for a mouse with less than half the functionality).

*WAKE UP APPLE!*


----------



## strobe (Feb 25, 2002)

If Apple provides a multi-button mouse it should definitely be an option only.

One of the great things about MacOS is that you can do everything with one button. This doesn't mean you can have shortcuts using other buttons, but the gesture is optional. Ever try using a program like S-Plus for windoze where you NEED to use a combination of right-click AND modifiers to do things?! Pure hell.

The X11 use of three buttons is a complete and utter waste. I can cut+paste or copy+paste with only one mouse button, no keyboard necessary (at least when I only use Carbon apps, Cocoa's text views suck).


----------



## Koelling (Feb 26, 2002)

I agree that more advertizing should be made about the ability to use mulit button mice. There are so many things I want to get right now and that is one of them  loose this puck iMac mouse and get one of those tight logitech ones.

As I see it, this is not in apple's hands right now. There is support if individual programs support it and those programs will once more people have wheel mice. I think the one button mouse is great but once you get past the tech level of my grandmother you start wanting to do all sorts of keyboard short cuts which are programmed into the second button. (I'm thinking about two specifics here. Browser click menus and dock stuff)


----------



## koim (Mar 28, 2002)

One who has used a two-buttoned mouse with scrollwheel will never use anything else........


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 28, 2002)

I've used lots of multi-buttoned mice with scroll wheels.  And I have no problem with the one-button mouse.  *shrug* Just me, I guess.  No, it's not as convenient as having a scroll wheel, but I guess I am too used to not having a scroll wheel to worry about it.

I fully agree with testuser -- replacing the mouse (as mentioned in other posts) seems like a waste, so give the buyer an option for another mouse.

Honestly, I have even thought of the one-button mouse with a scroll wheel.  Looking the same as the Pro Mouse, but now you can scroll...


----------



## DazedAndConfuse (Apr 4, 2002)

How about making more use of the 'click-and-hold' function.  The dock works well with this.  Click-and-hold and it's the same as control-click.  Yes it's slower than a right click, but most power users avoid the mouse, and use the keyboard as much as possible.

What really sucks is the lack of support for the click-and-hold.  Why doesn't the finder support it?  Why don't browsers support it?  I'm pretty sure that it's built into the api.  Maybe the OS should treat this as a right-click by default, and just send the event to applications.

DC


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 4, 2002)

What browser doesn't support click-and-hold?  OmniWeb does, IE does.  The Finder supports it also.  Or is there some other definition of "doesn't support" that I am not aware of?


----------



## simX (Apr 4, 2002)

When Apple started making personal computers, it did EXTENSIVE research on the kind of mice.

It was consistently found that a multi-button mouse constantly confused users and that they would often press the wrong button or both at the same time.

The fact that personal computers have advanced to include many new features does not change the conclusion of Apple's research.  A one-button mouse is fundamentally easier, and no one can deny that.  Since Apple needs to remain the computer maker that is legendary for its ease of use, Apple needs to keep the one button mouse standard.

I agree, though, that the one place where it would be beneficial to use a multi-button mouse is in the area of games.  Since games have so many functions, it IS easier to use a multi-button mouse. 

However, just because it would be easier to use a multi-button mouse there doesn't mean we should eradicate the single-button mouse.  As others pointed out, the Mac has been made so that you can access everything with a single button, and that's part of why it is so easy to use.  If Apple sacrifices this functionality, it's legendary ease-of-use will be not so legendary.

I think the solution is basically what testuser suggested.  Apple should keep the single-button mouse standard, but offer an "upgrade" price to get a multi-button mouse designed by Apple.  Apple could potentially sell it for a slightly higher price separately, too.

Of course, you could always just go get a MacAlly mouse and be done with it.


----------



## Hypernate (Apr 20, 2002)

You know what's funny? On my WinXP box, I have an MS Intellimouse Optical, and whenever I used the school computers, which have the standard mouse, (two button, no scroll, an dshaped like an IntelliMouse) I just kept running my finger between the two buttons, forgetting that the scroll wasn't there, but the funny thing is, I havn't EVER done that on my Apple Pro mouse. I think the main factor is that it's shaped VERY differently to the IntelliMouse.

But yes, I can see how the scroll could be incorporated, or, better yet, see the two bits of plastic on the side of the mouse that you hold if you want to click while the mouse is in midair? Well, if they were turned into buttons, or the front of these were turned into buttons or sonething, it would become three buttons, and these could be used like scroll, AND is the software was written like it is now (one click, one button) but ALSO supported the extra buttons, it wouldnt confuse people. Well, it's an idea anyway!


----------



## Hypernate (Apr 20, 2002)

Oh, and something else annoying about the mouse is that, I have halogen lights in the cieling derectly above my computer, and EVERY fingerprint of the mouse shows up on the white inside. i know it's minor, and I love the see-thru mouse, but yeah. it's annoying.


----------

